# Talk Me Into an Impeller Mod



## Harry

Hey Folks,

Jackmel peaked my interest as he is running an impeller mod on a vintage machine, similar to one of mine Normally, I like to keep all my machines as original as possible, functioning at the optimum level they were designed to do. But if adding a piece of rubber to the impeller increases performance I may be interested. I am very apprehensive about drilling holes and weaken the original equipment that has preformed quite well over time. 

If I decide to go forward with this would you recommend making my own on the cheap or purchasing a kit?

TIA ,

Harry From Jersey


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it would be cheaper if you made them yourself


----------



## Harry

Thanks detdrbuzzard,

If I make my own will they last? Or weaken the impeller? I have enough maintenance to do... I really don't want to change the rubber scrapers every season. Nor do I even want to fathom an impeller replacement on a 40 year young machine.

Regards,

Harry from the Jersey Shore


----------



## detdrbuzzard

we will have to wait for someone that has had an impeller kit on for awhile to know how often the kit needs to be replaced. I haven't done an impeller kit yet but my plan is to sell the 826 and pick up a powerthrow 824 or maybe just another 521 with pneumatic tires and electric start and add an impeller kit to it


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

cutting the paddles from thick rubber mudflap or belt is easy enough, also drilling the impeller blades and bolting them on is easy, but to really make them work well you need metal backing plates to reinforce them. that would mean cutting square pieces of metal, then drilling them out to fit the blades on your impeller. 

that's where just buying the kit is so much quicker and easier. this is one thing I'd recommend just buying, rather than making, really.

they're on ebay 24/7, 365 days a year, shipped to your door in a few days, I keep them in my watched list just in case

Snow Blower Impeller Kit™ Three and Four Blade | eBay


----------



## micah68kj

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> cutting the paddles from thick rubber mudflap or belt is easy enough, also drilling the impeller blades and bolting them on is easy, but to really make them work well you need metal backing plates to reinforce them. that would mean cutting square pieces of metal, then drilling them out to fit the blades on your impeller.
> 
> that's where just buying the kit is so much quicker and easier. this is one thing I'd recommend just buying, rather than making, really.
> y[/url]


I made my own and instead of cutting square pieces of metal I went with fender washers and my impeller kit works just fine. But, it's up to you as to how you want to proceed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

what brand of machine is it????????????????????????


----------



## Grunt

micah68kj said:


> I made my own and instead of cutting square pieces of metal I went with fender washers and my impeller kit works just fine. But, it's up to you as to how you want to proceed.


+1
I used fender washers on my home made impeller kit also. The rubber was cut from worn out single stage paddles approximately 5/16" thick and secured with 1/4" x 1" hex head bolts and nylock nuts.


----------



## Harry

E kala mai ia`u POWERSHIFT93,

Pehea `oe?

Its a 10m7d Ariens.

Mahalo,

Harry From Jersey


----------



## LaskoFan

Can anyone tell me if the impeller kits void your warranty? Has anybody received grief from a dealer for them being in place?


----------



## micah68kj

LaskoFan said:


> Can anyone tell me if the impeller kits void your warranty? Has anybody received grief from a dealer for them being in place?


I'm fairly confident that any mods would probably void any warranty. Think about it. If they can get out of paying anything or repairimg anything they're probably going to do it. My humble 2¢.


----------



## micah68kj

Grunt said:


> +1
> I used fender washers on my home made impeller kit also. The rubber was cut from worn out single stage paddles approximately 5/16" thick and secured with 1/4" x 1" hex head bolts and nylock nuts.


Pretty much the same setup. I used those polylock nuts as well. Great minds...


----------



## sscotsman

These impeller kits won't wear out..they aren't being constantly forced hard against the chute wall so that they wear down..once the ends have worn off after the first few runs, they are then just barely touching the chute, and are then basically just along for the ride.


----------



## GustoGuy

Do you have a really new snowblower? Most newer snowblowers have real tight clearance between the impeller and the drum. I made a homemade Bailer belt inpeller kit and it was much cheaper than the Clarence kit. I did it for about six dollars in parts. I guess if you have a really new snowblower there is a potentially could void your warranty. I would call up and ask the dealer and see what they say. Most snow blowers are warrantied for less than three years anyway.


----------



## Pandaguy

This is a video from last winter. 4-6 inches of wet heavy snow. The snowblower never clogged and threw the snow wonderfully. The blower I am using only has a 5hp engine and it handles the snow much better now.


----------



## Trac209

I'm thinking of this mod too for my gilson due to the slight underwhelming snow velocity out of the chute. If I decide to do it I'll post the results.


----------



## Harry

After sscotsman chimed in in... I am very interested. Kit or fabricate? Will it require a custom, taller chute to be more effective ?

What about degrading the structure of the impeller by drilling holes in it? My main concern. 

For those just joining this conversation, I am thinking about adding an impeller mod to my vintage Ariens 10M7D. I am very apprehensive as parts are expensive and I don't want to fix it if it ain't broke......

Harry From Jersey


----------



## micah68kj

Harry said:


> After sscotsman chimed in in... I am very interested. Kit or fabricate? Will it require a custom, taller chute to be more effective ?
> 
> What about degrading the structure of the impeller by drilling holes in it? My main concern.
> 
> I am very apprehensive as parts are expensive and I don't want to fix it if it ain't broke......
> 
> Harry From Jersey


You're going to be drilling two, possibly three very small holes in a reinforced piece of fairly heavy steel. It isn't going to be a problem. There are dozens of guys on here, myself included that have done this mod to their machines. Never heard of them having a problem.


----------



## Harry

micah68kj said:


> You're going to be drilling two, possibly three very small holes in a reinforced piece of fairly heavy steel. It isn't going to be a problem. There are dozens of guys on here, myself included that have done this mod to their machines. Never heard of them having a problem.


Joe,

Sounds like something I should do. Did you fabricate yours or did you purchase a kit? Every other blade or all of them? Did you add custom chute to allow for the extra snow output?


Thanks!


----------



## 43128

on a 3 blade impeller you have to use 3 to keep it balanced. on a four blade impeller two is fine and you most likely wont notice a difference from doing all blades


----------



## RoyP

Grunt said:


> +1
> I used fender washers on my home made impeller kit also. The rubber was cut from worn out single stage paddles approximately 5/16" thick and secured with 1/4" x 1" hex head bolts and nylock nuts.



I did a impeller housing mod, did not touch the impeller its self. But if I were to do the impeller mod.....this is what i would go with.


----------



## micah68kj

Harry said:


> Joe,
> 
> Sounds like something I should do. Did you fabricate yours or did you purchase a kit? Every other blade or all of them? Did you add custom chute to allow for the extra snow output?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


One was fabricated from conveyor belting ( Thanks Larry!) And the other one was a purchased "Clarence" kit. ( Thanks again William!) . Both work very well and improved throwing distance and made the heavy slush easler to manage.
Thre really isn't more snow to deal with. It just deals with the snow more effectively. No chute mods are necessary but forum member *jackmels* has modified some old Ariens blowers with newer, taller chutes. You'll have to ask him why he did it. I don't think it had anything to do with impeller mods.


----------



## Harley

*Wow!!*

Never even heard of this before, So as soon as I get my drift breaker up an goin, defently gonna do this MOD and by the way mine has a 14" impeller like was mentioned in the one video.
So the blower I thought was a Monster to begin with will be even a
"" BIGGER MONSTER""
Proly make my own kit, I'm sure the garage has plenty of mud flaps.from the riggs we drive that get torn off every so often..
So lool out snow here I come,,,,,


----------



## Buttchet

I made my own mod with bailer belt and self tapping screws. I did this to my bolens 2 years ago and have never had a problem. here is a picture of it done to my toro 6/24. made a huge difference in this machine.


----------



## grav898

I have a 29" 10.5hp MTD Snow King that I want to do this mod on but cannot figure out even with the chute off how to drill holes into the Auger fins. From the top of the chute opening to a level fin is 9.5". Any ideas?? EDIT: I grabbed my drill and went out to the garage to check and it appears I will be needing a drill still only slightly longer than what I have in my set. Should have checked first lol.


----------



## E350

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> ...they're on ebay 24/7, 365 days a year, shipped to your door in a few days, I keep them in my watched list just in case
> 
> Snow Blower Impeller Kit™ Three and Four Blade | eBay


 1100 ebay transactions and a 100% rating and he sells his kit for $35 + $5 shipping.

What's not to like?


----------



## Normex

grav898 said:


> I have a 29" 10.5hp MTD Snow King that I want to do this mod on but cannot figure out even with the chute off how to drill holes into the Auger fins. From the top of the chute opening to a level fin is 9.5". Any ideas??


For my Ariens I bought a 16" extension that allows to fasten a drill bit.
I wish I could rent it for that purpose.:icon_whistling:

I don't know for others how they managed to drill within the confined space unless they had an extension welded to their drill bits.


----------



## RIT333

grav898 said:


> I have a 29" 10.5hp MTD Snow King that I want to do this mod on but cannot figure out even with the chute off how to drill holes into the Auger fins. From the top of the chute opening to a level fin is 9.5". Any ideas??


 I really doesn't look like you have a big clearance issue. Plus, you will have to drill thru some double layered metal area. But, mods "must" be done !!!


----------



## Grunt

grav898 said:


> I have a 29" 10.5hp MTD Snow King that I want to do this mod on but cannot figure out even with the chute off how to drill holes into the Auger fins. From the top of the chute opening to a level fin is 9.5". Any ideas??


Most home centers and hardware stores sell extended bits also known as aircraft bits that will do the job. Below is an example. Even with the long reach bits, wearing gloves to protect your hands is a must.

1 4" x 12" Extended Length Blk Oxide Drill Bit Blu Mol | eBay


----------



## grav898

Thanks guys. I edited the previous post after I went out to verify and I only need something slightly longer so nbd. And clearance is almost 1/2" to the drum wall!


----------



## jermar

Yes, one would need to remove the chute. I've had mine for three years & it's holding up well. Best mod! The steel impeller on my 94 Craftsman was a bear to drill, but now I never have to clear clogs in the machine and it throws farther than when new.


----------



## ZINOM

I first saw this mod on youtube.





 
I came here tonight to get opinions on modding two blades vs all four. The guy in the video says two is fine and it sounds like he's done it plenty of times with great success...he also uses self tapping screws with success as well.

I'd _like_ to do two rather than four and if the self tappers work that would be simpler. I don't have a garage so this all needs to be done outside (cold) which is why I'm looking for the simpler (yet effective) solution.

If anyone thinks I need to go with all four, using nuts and bolts I'm all ears.

Thanks guys!

John


----------



## russkat

Not sure if this has ever been mentioned, but if the rpm's of the impeller are 1,200-1,300, which is approx 2 times faster than a typical car tire at 60mph, would modifying the impeller potentially throw off the balance ?

Seems it might accelerate wear on bushings/bearings.
Perhaps it's really a non issue, but it's just a concern I would have.
If I did ever did the mod I would want to remove the impeller to do it and in some way check the balance before reinstalling.


----------



## Grunt

I believe the balance is a non issue for the fact that snow entering the machine at different volumes and weight are already throwing off the balance. As long as you are putting the kit on all the blades, the balance will be very close and the smaller diameter of the impeller compared to a car tire will be negligible, IMHO.


----------



## bad69cat

I wouldnt' worry about warranty - I would worry about performance. the impeller kit improves the clearing out of snow and lessons the load on the engine. It's a win-win. I find it quite shocking that it's not standard issue - especially on higher end models. I put them on every machine I touch and nobody ever says they hated it......for about $5 you make a good machine a great machine. I just use self tapping screws and fender washers unless the blades are real thick - then you have to drill them adn use bolts.


----------



## ZINOM

Hey bad69cat, I just picked up some baler belt from TSC, what size screws would you suggest?

I'm installing on an older 924000 Ariens

Thank in advance!

John


----------



## ztnoo

More excellent information on impeller mods in six successive videos, particularly if you don't know or understand much about the modification.

* posted at *SnowBirdSnowblowers* https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/SnowBirdSnowblowers/info

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/SnowBirdSnowblowers/conversations/messages/5363


----------



## peterk

First, drilling a few holes in the impeller wil not weaken it! But, In Pa there are times when my driveways have standing water under the snow. None of my machines (all old like me) have the "kits". I adjust the skids up and leave the water there. I have had them up 3/4" at times.. Just another way.


----------



## Kielbasa

My 1971 Ariens repowered with a Briggs And Stratton 21m214 along with a taller chute (with out) an impeller kit.


----------



## GustoGuy

With the MTD 3 years a go I had a puddle along the edge of my driveway and with the impeller kit it was throwing water about 3 feet out of the chute at a fairly steady rate. That really shows you how well an impeller kit works. Check out my MTD throwing 40+feet


----------



## ZINOM

I just finished buttoning my machine back up!

I took the bucket into the basement workshop and was going to just do the mod but I couldn't ignore the fact that the impeller bearing was destroyed...I think it has been that way since I got it a couple of years ago but it worked (although it was super loud) so I figured I'd ride it out while looking for a replacement machine.

I thought about how great it would be if I was able to replace that bearing...plus I figured I'd need that shaft and impeller to actually spin in ONE position for the mod to work or be worth doing.

I bought the bearing...the disassembly was more cursing, banging and heating than I'd hoped it would be, but now that shaft turns smoothly and the "kit" is in place...and all is well.

I don't think I'd go as far as to say I'm looking forward to the snow, but at least I've got the deck stacked more in my favor this season.

Thanks to everyone who participates in this forum!!

John


----------



## bad69cat

ZINOM said:


> Hey bad69cat, I just picked up some baler belt from TSC, what size screws would you suggest?
> 
> I'm installing on an older 924000 Ariens
> 
> Thank in advance!
> 
> John


I just use a #10 screw and a washer. The ones with 1/4 or 5/16 heads that have serrated heads are nice and cut good


----------



## ZINOM

^^^^^^^^^

Thank you sir!

Jon


----------

